# Applications invited



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

for the position of *absoluTTe sub-Editor*. We have one sub-Editor now and believe that in order to get the most out of the editorial process, we need an editorial team of Editor, 2 sub-Editors and a designer (Love_iTT).

Each sub-Editor, will be responsible for controlling their issue. This means that each Sub-Editor has 6 months to get a fully edited and proof'd magazine to completion. Chasing articles, doing the occasional minor rewrite & creating a layout of articles are the main activities of a sub-Editor.  The split of managing & editorial is split in favour of the editorial 

and for the postion of *absoluTTe Editor*.

This is a full TTOC committee position, with the usual lack of benefits, etc :wink: 

The role will be to work with the sub-Editors to maintain the excellent magazine, Kell has helped create. The Editor has overall control of content and layout and the editorial process and may become involved in the day to day (week by week) activities become a problem with regard to timescales and deadlines. The Editor chooses cover shots, in conjunction with the each sub-Editor and may decide to help edit or re-write articles.  There is probably more managing than editorial work involved, although that could change if required... 

Proof reading will continue to be done by the Proof reading team. 

A few words on email to [email protected] is enough to show interest in the above positions.


----------

